# Mech or new vw mod?



## Willielieb (25/3/18)

Hi!

So i have been vaping vw devices ( smok alien, ipv vesta) and ive been building coils for around that time as well, i have a bit of money saved up ( not alot as im a student) but i have always wanted a mech mod like the vgod tube mechs or the noisy cricket v2. Im stilly very scared of mechs , which one should i get ( mech) ? Any tips?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (25/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> Hi!
> 
> So i have been vaping vw devices ( smok alien, ipv vesta) and ive been building coils for around that time as well, i have a bit of money saved up ( not alot as im a student) but i have always wanted a mech mod like the vgod tube mechs or the noisy cricket v2. Im stilly very scared of mechs , which one should i get ( mech) ? Any tips?



Welcome to the forum @Willielieb, you have come to the right place to ask questions and get some advice.

From my side on the above, you may not be comfortable and therefore happy with a mech device if you are "scared" using it. That may take the joy out of owning and most importantly using it. My advice would be to get a regulated mod, not necessarily an expensive one, that can do "Bypass" mode. Practice on that a while while being protected by the built in safeties and once you have the required confidence, buy a real mech.

The noisy is a good choice for this purpose I believe, but I stand to be corrected as I never owned one and am speaking on assumption. Please correct me guys.

For now, welcome again and maybe pop in on the "introduce yourself" thread so all can get to know you a bit better.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Willielieb (25/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the forum @Willielieb, you have come to the right place to ask questions and get some advice.
> 
> From my side on the above, you may not be comfortable and therefore happy with a mech device if you are "scared" using it. That may take the joy out of owning and most importantly using it. My advice would be to get a regulated mod, not necessarily an expensive one, that can do "Bypass" mode. Practice on that a while while being protected by the built in safeties and once you have the required confidence, buy a real mech.
> 
> ...


Alright will do thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/18)

The noisy 2 is an awesome mod and has nice options for you to use and still be safe. 

I agree that you won’t enjoy a tube mech if you’re wary of it. 

The noisy 2 is nice because you can use it in series or parallel mode but also use it in regulated series mode so you get the instant power of a mech but you can throttle it to your preferences.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willielieb (26/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> The noisy 2 is an awesome mod and has nice options for you to use and still be safe.
> 
> I agree that you won’t enjoy a tube mech if you’re wary of it.
> 
> The noisy 2 is nice because you can use it in series or parallel mode but also use it in regulated series mode so you get the instant power of a mech but you can throttle it to your preferences.


What batteries would you suggest to get along with it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> What batteries would you suggest to get along with it?


LG’s or Samsung 25r’s are cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Willielieb (26/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> LG’s or Samsung 25r’s are cool


Thanks for the help man

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

+1 on the Noisy 2 , still my daily beater ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> LG’s or Samsung 25r’s are cool



Stay away from LG Chocs though , rather get the HB2's or 25r's even the Samsung 30Q's are ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (26/3/18)

@Willielieb i love my tube mod, and i think that if you want one, you should get one. if you follow correct protocols, you will have nothing to worry about. 

these are the things that i think you should understand: 


first and foremost, don’t use crappy atties on a mech. stick to a tried and tested brand. i edited this list to include this point.
the REAL main thing IMO, is that tight screws prevent shorts. always check that your screws are 100% screwed down. this means retightening after you pulse, and initially checking your 510 pin is tight too. don’t damage the 510 tho! a good way to prevent this is to use a screwdriver that is as wide as the slot.
never pulse fresh coils on a mech mod. always use a regulated mod, or a 521 tab. what you are looking for is smooth and even heating, ZERO hotspots and your final resistance.
decide what is safe to use on your mod/battery. opinions vary here, with many rationalisations possible. i will not give any figures publicly : P
if all good, transfer your RDA to your tube, insert battery and screw button properly. i’d reccomend doing a test pulse, depending on how well/the wattge at which you pulsed your coils. you just want a light glow to indicate hot spots
if all good, wick and vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/18)

My advice would be to go with the suggestions made by @Raindance . It is sound advice. If you want a squonk mod you could get the Luxotic, which operates like a mech squonker but with all the necessary protections.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/3/18)

Hey @Willielieb,

I know what you are going through, you want a mech so badly but you afraid you might not know everything you need to be able to be safe and also enjoy the #mechlife.

Everyone will tell you that if you know your basics, like battery safety, basic ohms law and blah blah you will be ok and you should go for it, basically if you not a complete noob and been vaping for some time you will be ok.

But with anything in vaping I always feel you need to know why you want to go a different route and what that new route comprises of. Once you know that, you can then ascertain if this new route is for you or not. I can tell you now, I have seen many people saying the same thing you did above and they were encouraged to do it, only to realise it isn't really for them.

If you anything like me, you would want your mod/mech firing optimally all the time and this my friend takes maintenance. But like you said you would like a VGOD pro or elite whatever, those are fairly low maintenance but in my opinion they are just so....how can I say, "compromised". With the delrin sleeve inside the tube, self adjusting "easy to use" switch etc. I do own an elite so its not like I am talking from what I have heard, when I use the VGOD it is like driving an automatic car with auto parking, auto reversing, auto everything. It has it's place for sure but that for me is taking away the essence of what I like in a mech. Like a classic car they have none of that "safety" features but there is just something about them that makes them exciting, the drive, the feel, the sound, you have to fight to change gears, but yet you love the experience and come back for more every time.

Just like a no BS mech, just a simple tube, copper bits and a spring and BAM, heaven, this experience cannot be compared to a VGOD unfortunately. it is just too different. That raw, unrestricted power, hard hitting as hell, is what I love in a mech. people unfortunately think that all mechs give you this experience and it is not the case, and they give up and that's the end of that.

So what I am saying is, if you really want to get into the mech life, don't skimp of quality, get a proper mech, made with proper materials, and you will be hooked.

But bare in mind, this is not a cheap trip (even more so than just the general vaping rabbit hole). You fly through batteries....so yes you will have a nice small mod, but you will need to have like 4 or 5 or 6 batteries with you at all times. if you want that beautiful shinny look for you mech, you need polish, elbow grease, time to clean threads, constant battery charging, constant awareness of your RDA, are the screws tightened, are the posts securely screwed in the deck, is the 510 contact clean, just to mention a few things. Obviously you can not do these things and walk around with a bronze/moss coloured mech with dirty threads and conductivity sucking ass but who wants that. So, it takes time and maintenance. 

If you like being hands on and are always caring for your mods and looking after them and ready for all the above then I would say go for it. If you don't like tampering and are, for lack of a better word, lazy, then I would stick to regulated.

Personally, I will never go back to regulated. Once you have the mech life down, you just cannot go back. I still have one regulated mod, which I use purely to build on and check ohms and fire etc. There is just nothing like a hard hit from a clean polished mech with a fresh battery. that hit cannot be replicated by a VW mod, put it on a 100watts, 130 watts whatever, it just does not feel the same.

That's my 2 cents, hope its helpful and all the best, hope you find what you looking for. Hit me up if you need anything further, glad to help.

I know I will get backlash but all the above was just my opinion, I do not mean to offend anyone.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Willielieb (26/3/18)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Willielieb,
> 
> I know what you are going through, you want a mech so badly but you afraid you might not know everything you need to be able to be safe and also enjoy the #mechlife.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, this really really helped, but the thing is, there aren’t alot of tubes to be bought, plus the vgod clones are cheap as dirt and tempting, any sites you use to get yours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/3/18)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Willielieb,
> 
> I know what you are going through, you want a mech so badly but you afraid you might not know everything you need to be able to be safe and also enjoy the #mechlife.
> 
> ...


I do not know why you expected backlash. A great read and a most succinct piece of writing, giving the pros and the cons with a sense of enthusiasm. Most worthy of applause imho.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Hi @Willielieb

Late to the party here but allow me to add some of my comments, which may help you

I use both mechs (Reo squonkers) and several regulated devices.

With mechs,

you build the coil to give you the power you want. So a 0.5 ohm coil will give a way more intense vape than a 1 ohm coil. You cant change the power without changing the coil, so expect to make lots of coils to find your sweet spot
You need to build accurately and have a proper ohm meter to check your ohms and see if there are any shorts on the final atty with cap on. Always build below the continuous max discharge rate of the battery plus a safety margin.
You do get battery sag as the battery runs down, so the vape gets a bit weaker as you go

With regulateds

The coil resistance is still important but not as important, because you can adjust the power - within reason. Its quite nice to change the wattage up or down (say 10 Watts) to find a better vape zone depending on the juice.
Most regulated mods will have an added layer of protection to prevent firing if the resistance is too low. That doesnt mean you can just ignore safety just that there is a bit more protection which is comforting.
I find the vape on my mechs is a bit more direct and smoother. No pulsing. Thats because there is no electronics adjusting the power. I havent experienced all types of regulated mods but the ones i have are slightly less instant and i do sometimes get a buzz or pulsating sensation. Is it worse? No. But its slightly different.

I think the other guys have given great advice and input but I would suggest you get a good quality mech and high amp batteries and see how it works for you. Its a very personal thing and you may like it a lot or not so much.

For me, i like both but probably mainly because i have my Reos and i like them a lot. (I dont use tube mechs.)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> Thanks man, this really really helped, but the thing is, there aren’t alot of tubes to be bought, plus the vgod clones are cheap as dirt and tempting, any sites you use to get yours?



There are a few really reliable stand up guys that import mechs on a regular basis, they do not overcharge and genuinely want to get mech enthusiasts quality products. (Hit me up for there details if you wish)

I found a few of these guys on facebook pages and just regularly check in to see what they have. You can also just import it yourself. You can easily get hold of say smog mods uk and arrange for them to ship one down to you...they really nice mechs and cost about $100 to $120. They are extremely robust and one of my fave brands that doesn't cost an arm and a leg but performs really really well.

As soon as you start looking you will see the doors open up, trust me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willielieb (27/3/18)

update: 
got a mech, vgod elite clone, its awesome! so different from a normal vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> update:
> got a mech, vgod elite clone, its awesome! so different from a normal vape.



Would you mind sharing with us the following now that you are into mechs

What coil did you roll in the end? Wire thickness of wire, wraps and ID and type of wire

Cotton you used?

What rda are you using on it and if possible a pictures of the whole process. 

And lastly what batteries are you using in the mod? 

I am only asking cause i care about your safety and the vape community. Other than that and what was said in pervious comments you will be on your way to vaping bliss. 

I only vape with mech mods and you are welcome to ask more questions as you continue on this journey

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Willielieb (27/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Would you mind sharing with us the following now that you are into mechs
> 
> What coil did you roll in the end? Wire thickness of wire, wraps and ID and type of wire
> 
> ...


I am using the drop rda, 7 wrap fused clapton ( ni80, 3 core 28ga, 36ga wrap) i dual coil configuration, im using UD cotton sheets as my wick, ohms are 0,237 im using ebat E7-18P30, got them off of vape kings website but ill get new batteries very soon as someone suggested i should rather get better ones ( sorry for the poop lighting and the ugly coils)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> I am using the drop rda, 7 wrap fused clapton ( ni80, 3 core 28ga, 36ga wrap) i dual coil configuration, im using UD cotton sheets as my wick, ohms are 0,237 im using ebat E7-18P30, got them off of vape kings website but ill get new batteries very soon as someone suggested i should rather get better ones ( sorry for the poop lighting and the ugly coils)


Tried looking on VK's website but can not spend more than 15 seconds there. Too many disruptive elements. From following some links on google and Mooch, seems this battery is similar to an Efest which again relates to a LG HG2. So lets bargain on 20Amps CDR limit. Running at 18 Amps as you are doing is still within limits but with very little safety margin.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Willielieb (27/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Tried looking on VK's website but can not spend more than 15 seconds there. Too many disruptive elements. From following some links on google and Mooch, seems this battery is similar to an Efest which again relates to a LG HG2. So lets bargain on 20Amps CDR limit. Running at 18 Amps as you are doing is still within limits but with very little safety margin.
> 
> Regards


https://www.vapeking.co.za/ebat-18p30-18650-3000mah-25a-1pc.html?rid Here is a link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/ebat-18p30-18650-3000mah-25a-1pc.html?rid Here is a link


Thanks @Willielieb, had a look there (the site is busier than Bellville station on a Monday morning) before googling the number which brought out Mooch's test of the 21700 version and so on and so forth. 

Basically, many of the cells available to us are basically re-wraps of Samsung, LG or Sony cells. In many cases the ratings are over stated and in some cases dangerously so.

Have a look here an browse the tables at the bottom of the post.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...-10a-3300mah-do-not-buy.855023/#post-20614131

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

